# 2003 AC500 seat release



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Do you have any idea how I can move/change the seat release?

My son's '98 has it located on the side, by the seat.
My '03 has it at the back, beside the trunk. Why would they move it? Anyway, I have a storage seat on the back rack, combine that with my short arms and I can't pull the release and lift the seat at the same time....by myself.

Any thoughts?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

make some kind of push rod that goes where you can reach it


----------

